# Mein erster Teich



## adamadamo (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo Forum Gemeine.

Ich heiß Adam und bin Student aus dem Sauerland in NRW.
Wie schon die Überschrift aussagt richte ich meinen ersten Teich ein, sprich bin ein absoluter Neuling was Teich & Co. angeht.
Zwar habe ich einige Erfahrung aus meinem Hobby Aquaristik, doch Teiche sind wiederum eine andere Welt in vielen Dingen. 
-> Daher werde ich euch wohl hier oft löchern 

Mein Teich wird ca 8500L umfassen und hat eine Fläche von ca. 17,5m²
Die Form ist in den Bilder sichtbar.

Der Brunnen wir in den Teich integriert, die Seiten werden durch die Folie ersetzt.

Ich freue mich auf eine freundliche Kommunikation.

MfG
Adam


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hallo Adam, 

Herzlich Willkommen... 

versteh ich das richtig ... der Brunnen bleibt Bestandteil des Teichs ? 
Das ist irgendwie  ! 
Ich würd allerdings eher mit einem Überlauf vom Brunnen in den angrenzenden Naturteich bauen als beide offen miteinander zu verbinden. Wie hast Du das 
vor ? 

Mach doch die Teichform noch etwas natuerlicher, dann hast Du ein Spiel mit unregelmäßigen und gleichmäßigen Formen (Kreis).

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## adamadamo (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Also der Brunnen wird mitten im Teich stehen. Der Aussenring(momentan aus Beton wird abgerissen und duch eine Folie ersetzt.
Der Rand des Teichs wir anschliessend mit Naturstein ausgelegt.

Was die Form angeht, ist sicherlich Geschmacksache und wurde lange mit meine Frau besprochen^^


----------



## Kolja (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hallo Adam,

herzlich Willkommen hier. 

Das sieht ja interessant aus.
Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass nur die Säule stehen bleibt? Wie willst Du dann die Folie verlegen?

Einen lieben Gruß aus Lüdenscheid
Andrea


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Andrea... ja eben genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht das es Folienprobleme geben könnte und bin deswegen davon ausgegangen, das der Ring stehen bleibt mit Überlauf in Teich. 

Wolf


----------



## adamadamo (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Richtig nur die Säule bleibt.

Zu den Folienproblem: Ich werde ein 10mm starke Folie verwenden.
Diese ist nichtg elastisch und wird daher nicht einfallen.


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*



			
				adamadamo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde ein 10mm starke Folie verwenden.



Hi!

1 cm dick?  

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das wohl kaum noch als Folie bezeichnen würde - kannst Du das Produkt mal genauer beschreiben???


----------



## adamadamo (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Also genauerens weiss ich auch nicht nur das mehre diese "Folie" über mehre Jahre erfolgreich nutzen.

Darunter ist auch einer der Kois zuchtet.


----------



## Kolja (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hallo Adam,



> Diese ist nichtg elastisch und wird daher nicht einfallen.



So richtig verstehe ich das nicht. Wieso einfallen? Ich sehe das Problem darin, die Folie um die Säule herum zu legen und dicht zu bekommen. 
Willst Du sie oben drüber ziehen oder kannst Du sie noch mal rausnehmen und danach wieder einsetzen?

Und so dicke Folie lässt sich doch kaum verlegen.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hallo Zusammen!
Hallo Adam!

So wie das aussieht, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es ein großes geschweißtes PE oder PVC - Becken wird!

Folie kann ich nicht glauben.

Aber trotzden viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben.

.


----------



## adamadamo (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Richtig es wird verschweißt bzw. durch wärme geformt.
Ob es sich um PE oder PVC handelt weis ich nicht.

Und zum Begriff Folie: ich wüsste nicht wie es sonst nennen soll.  

@ Kolja

Ich habe den Brunnen heute abgebaut (siehe Foto).
Die Grundsäule wird morgen neuaufgebaut.

Aber ich habe es nicht wegen dem Teich gemacht sonder Materialermüdung.
Sprich die Folie wird um die Säule verschweißt.


----------



## adamadamo (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

ups Bild vergessen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hallo Zusammen!
Hallo Adam!

Bis jetzt ging es ja Hauptsächlich um die " Folie " , ich würde das als PE oder PVC - Platten bezeichnen.


Aber jetzt mal was ganz anderes:

Was ist eigendlich mit Pflanzen?

Ich sehe kein Flachwasser - oder Sumpfbereich.

Du willst doch bestimmt nicht alles in Pflanzkörbe und Pflanztaschen setzen, oder?

.


----------



## adamadamo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

eigentlich schon, der erste Ring wird mit Steinen absteigend befüllt sein


----------



## adamadamo (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

so sieht der Teich momentan aus


----------



## unicorn (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

hallo Adam,
ich hab nicht so viel Ahnung von der ganzen Technik und lese deshalb meist kommentarlos die einzelnen Vorstellungen.
Aber was du da gezaubert hast, finde ich persönlich wunderschön!
Nun noch ganz viele Pflanzen , Kies und Steine und es ist


----------



## nihoeda (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hallöschen  Adam ,
auch von uns    
sieht wirklich sehr gut aus 
und  wie schon gesagt noch viele pflanzen rein 

viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Teich​


----------



## Frank (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Hallo Adam,

auch von mir noch ein etwas spätes, dafür herzliches willkommen bei uns. 

Die Idee mit dem Brunnen gefällt mir außerordentlich gut. Mal etwas gänzlich anderes hier.

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist: Dein Teichrand ist ja nackt ... :shock  

Unbedeckte Folie ist ständig der UV-Strahlung ausgesetzt. Dadurch altert die Folie sehr schnell. Das bedeutet sie wird in den Bereichen spröde und reißt ein.
Da solltest du auf jeden Fall etwas unternehmen. 
Z. B. Ufermatte oder ähnliches verwenden.
Falls es sich jedoch um die geformten 10 mm Platten handelt, sollte es gehen.
Auch wenn ich persönlich solche Ränder nicht besonders doll mag.  

Dann noch eine andere Sache: Wie sieht es mit der Kapillarsperre aus?
Wenn da jetzt was in oder aus deinem Teich wächst, wird es dir unweigerlich den Teich leersaugen.


----------



## adamadamo (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

es freut mich, dass es euch gefällt.

Was den Rad angeht werde ich ihn höchst wahrscheinlich mit Steine auslegen.

und zu Kapilarspeere habe ich es so vor: Link

edit by Frank: beim Einfügen von Bildern bitte unbedingt das Copyright beachten!


----------



## Frank (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

Moin, Moin

öööhm, ehrlich gesagt kann ich da gar keine Kapillarsperre entdecken.
Die Folie geht doch geradewegs runter ins Erdreich.
Bei einer wirksamen Saugsperre müssten min. 1 - 2 cm aus dem Boden rausragen.
Das kannst du dann evtl. mit Steinen kaschieren.


----------



## adamadamo (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Teich*

nach einer längeren Pause wieder da 

@Frank eine Saugsperre ist in meinem Fall (denke ich) nicht nötig, da die Wasseroberfläche nicht zur Oberkannte geht und wenn doch ist die Kannte mit einem Steinerand versehen.

Hier mal zwei aktuelle Bilder vom Teich


----------

